# Pepperoni Squares



## parker57 (May 15, 2005)

If someone has already posted this recipe, I apologize. Every time we have a party at work this is what I am expected to bring. It's simple to make ( although a little expensive ). 

Pepperoni Squares

2 pkg Crescent Rolls
2 c. Hormel sliced pepperoni **
3-4 Eggs
16 oz shredded mozzarella cheese
5 Tb Romano cheese

Mix together Cheeses, eggs, and pepperoni. Set aside.
Spread one pkg of crescent roll dough onto a greased 13"x 9" pan. Spread the cheese/pepperoni mixture into the pan. Cover with the other pkg of crescent roll dough. 
Bake at 325 degrees for 30-35 minutes or until top is golden brown. 

** I use Hormel because its less greasy than some other brands. You can increase/decrease the amount according to personal preference. I use about 3/4 of the small pouch.


----------



## kadesma (May 15, 2005)

Hi Parker, haven't seen this one before, but, that doesn't matter...I'ts nice of you to share  with us.  I'll pass this along to my oldest daughter, she has to bring a goodie to Bunko on wed and will love this one.  

kadesma


----------



## middie (May 16, 2005)

wow the bf loves pepperoni. i'll have to make this for him. thanks parker !


----------



## luvs (May 16, 2005)

these sound GOOD! rare is the day i print a recipe, but i'm printing this one!

gulp. 

i think.~imagine luvs swearing at printer.~


----------



## parker57 (May 16, 2005)

Let me know how ya like them!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 16, 2005)

A way to make this dish slightly less expensive is to use store-brand or generic Pepperoni.  Ironically, the local Spartan supermaket's store-brand pepperoni is better tasting than the name brands.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## parker57 (May 16, 2005)

I tried that when I first started making it  ( using the pepperoni from the deli ) .......it was unbelievably greasy. Thats why I said I used hormel. But if it works for you thats fine!


----------



## jkath (May 16, 2005)

Parker - I'm going to pass this on to my cousin. Every year for Christmas Eve, he makes something similar, but not as good sounding. I think this Christmas we'll be munching on these babies! Thanks so much!!!


----------

